# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Studying with Anxiety and Depression

## Anxiety Space



----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks! That was great!  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Definitely agree with not studying in your bedroom. Not the kind of comfy space you want to bring work into. Noise canceling earphones can help if that happens to be the only quiet spot in your home. I have massive issues trying to concentrate, so blocking out noise was a must.

----------


## Flakes

Nice video  ::):

----------

